# Yahoo! review of Iron Man 2



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100505/ap_en_re/us_film_review_iron_man2

No film spoilers so feel free.

I always wonder what reviewers are looking for in a sequel to a wildly popular film such as _Iron Man_?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

One one hand, I understand his point: plots are often less important than explosions and action in blockbuster action sequels (Matrix 2, anyone?).

But, after all, Iron Man is a COMIC BOOK CHARACTER, so obviously this isn't going to be a deep and thoughtful movie.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Spider-Man is a good recent example...

Spider-Man was good.
Spider-Man 2 was better, and I never cared much for Doc Ock as a comic villain.

Spider-Man 3 was too convoluted... they fell into the old trap of introducing too many new characters, which diluted the overall story.

Now back to Iron Man..

Iron Man was good.

Iron Man 2 looks to be introducing at least a three major players (Whiplash & Black Widow, plus putting Rhodes in War Machine armor)... so it might be manageable or it might go off the traditional too-convoluted rails. I'm reserving judgment until I see it.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

The only reviewer I care about is me. I'll have to wait until Monday to watch it, but I'll be armed with a big bag of buttered popcorn and a large Coke for this one.

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't do theaters... but I already will be buying this whenever it releases on Blu ray.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

We saw it this weekend and it was pretty good. The kids liked it a lot, but got bored during the middle section where there isn't much action. However, after that 30 or so minute pause in the middle, it's back to action and the kids perked back up (4 year old and 6 year old). When you add in the 20 minutes of previews, you're looking at a 2.5 hour movie. So I was surprised both kids made it through the entire movie.

Don't waste you time waiting for the extra at the end of the credits. 


Spoiler



You'll sit through 10 minutes of credits for a 30 second clip that shows the agent guy getting out of his car, looking at a crater in the middle of the desert and calling Samuel L Jackson to basically say I'm here and can see it


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I actually saw Iron Man 2 in the theater, and I actually thought it was pretty good. Not a Top 10 by any means, but I didn't feel cheated out of my ticket price, as I might have if I'd gone to see Transformers or especially the sequel. I'm not really a huge fan of comic books or the movies made around them (with an exception for Batman), and before the first movie I'd literally never heard of Iron Man, but both films were plenty entertaining and held my interest, so I'd say:

3.5 out of 5.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BattleZone, you might be surprised to find out how many movies are made from comic books (or graphic novels) these days... I know I've surprised a few folk when I told them a particular movie was from a comic book.

One of the more surprising ones a few years back was "The Road to Perdition" which you would never have known came from a comic book if you didn't see the comic it came from.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> BattleZone, you might be surprised to find out how many movies are made from comic books (or graphic novels) these days...


I'm not all that surprised. Hollywood has very few original ideas, so they have been licensing nearly every book or comic ever made hoping to mine some gold out of someone else's stories. Sometimes they succeed, and sometimes... well:

- Daredevil
- Transformers
- Elektra

etc.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Getteau said:


> We saw it this weekend and it was pretty good. The kids liked it a lot, but got bored during the middle section where there isn't much action. However, after that 30 or so minute pause in the middle, it's back to action and the kids perked back up (4 year old and 6 year old). When you add in the 20 minutes of previews, you're looking at a 2.5 hour movie. So I was surprised both kids made it through the entire movie.
> 
> Don't waste you time waiting for the extra at the end of the credits.
> 
> ...


So you missed the important item in the crater?



Spoiler



Mjolnir, the hammer of Thor, basically setting the stage for Thor next summer?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> I'm not all that surprised. Hollywood has very few original ideas, so they have been licensing nearly every book or comic ever made hoping to mine some gold out of someone else's stories. Sometimes they succeed, and sometimes... well:
> 
> - Daredevil
> - Transformers
> ...


And you left Catwoman off that list??? 

It could be worse... I read somewhere recently that they are considering making a movie based on the Magic 8-ball toy... and apparently already are working on a movie based on the Ouiji board!

I found the link... http://www.icv2.com/articles/news/17386.html


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> So you missed the important item in the crater?


I thought that's what I saw, but it went by so fast, I wasn't sure.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> I'm not all that surprised. Hollywood has very few original ideas, so they have been licensing nearly every book or comic ever made hoping to mine some gold out of someone else's stories. Sometimes they succeed, and sometimes... well:
> 
> - Daredevil
> - Transformers
> ...


Transformers was pretty good. Transformers 2 however...I'd vowed not to buy the Blu, but the wife bought it anyway.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> And you left Catwoman off that list???
> 
> I read somewhere recently that they are considering making a movie based on the Magic 8-ball toy...


Outlook - not so good!


----------



## faithhevans (May 18, 2010)

As per mine at last the Iron Man is also not real character, it is one of our Comic Superhero.So the stunts and part played by him in the movie is extravagant and it seems to over.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Did anyone catch the project title on the wood crate Tony was pulling the laser ring out of?


Spoiler



It also had a framework version of Cap's shield in it.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

faithhevans said:


> As per mine at last the Iron Man is also not real character, it is one of our Comic Superhero.So the stunts and part played by him in the movie is extravagant and it seems to over.


What?


----------

